# more pics of little Wilson (sorry, lol)



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

View attachment 32730


View attachment 32738


View attachment 32746


View attachment 32754


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Omg. ...I'm in love


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't apologise, we LOVE puppy pics! Wilson is so scrumptious.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

thankyou. he is so lovely. i cant wait for him to come home


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Omg he's just gawjus! Makes me want another sooooo much.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

i think you should get another one hallowaysal, lol


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Arghhhhh he is beautiful. I love the name too!


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

thankyou louiseyc


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG that 2cnd pic is to die for! He is gorgeous!


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

he's a cheeky little little chappy, lol


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

What a sweetie! More pics the merrier, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He is truly a darling!!


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

im sure i will have PLENTY when i finally have him home, lol


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

What a cutie!!  As others said, no need to be sorry. There's no such thing as too many cute puppy pictures.


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wilson is a beautiful boy! No wonder you are so excited!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

He is a real darling 
I want to snuggle with him


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

He is just adorable I love his coloring.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

thankyou everyone, he is totally beautiful, im going to see him again on monday and cant wait, i bring him home in 2 weeks


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

Aaaaaaaw....What a handsome little guy! As far as I'm concerned you can post as many pics. as you like.


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Awwww a cutie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Roll on 2 weeks !!! Not long now !!! Bet your so excited ? He is lovely can wait to see pics when he is home with his mummy and having lots of kisses and cuddles. I just wanna give him a big kiss on the nose lol


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

There's no need to be sorry. He's so adorable! You should be proud to show off your baby!


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

We need updates, how old is he this week? More pics please!


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

He is almost 10 weeks, I will upload more pics soon, they are all on my phone and I can't upload onto here from my phone


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I love him!! Wilson needs a manipedi  xoxoxo


----------

